
Why We’re Writing Machine Learning Infrastructure in Go, Not Python - alexellisuk
https://towardsdatascience.com/why-were-writing-machine-learning-infrastructure-in-go-not-python-38d6a37e2d76?gi=dc4596294618
======
downerending
Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but Go "being a pleasure to work with"
compared to Python wasn't my experience. For whatever reason, I find it
excruciating to repeatedly write three pages of Go that might be three lines
of Python.

Go instead of C seems plausible, but Go instead of Python when the latter
would suffice seems punishing.

